# Peter Jackson and New Line settle their differences



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

And Jackson gets to produce/direct the Hobbit movies (yes, two of them)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7150644.stm

And now perhaps we'll get the LOTR Trilogy in HD DVD !!!


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome news! However, it doesn't sound like Jackson is directing it, since it states that they are looking for a director.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

rlnoonan said:


> Awesome news! However, it doesn't sound like Jackson is directing it, since it states that they are looking for a director.


No, he is producing


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Is he producing one or both. They are going to be filming both at the same time. One in one country and the other at a different location in a different country at the same time.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I read Peter Jackson is Looking to Hire Spider-Man Director Sam Raimi
for one of the Lord of the Rings Prequels.


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

He NEEDS to get Guiermo Del Toro for the other. (Pleeeease....)


----------

